# A Much Needed Vacation II



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Skinny-dipping never ends! Lol

A part two of my much needed vacation here at Pulau Sangihe, Indonesia a volcanic island just a few kilometers south of the Philippines.

A very scary limestone cliff @[email protected]










With the kids of my local guide










At the heart of a tropical bamboo forest










Natural spring water (You don't wanna drink from it though lol)










I swear there were gouramis when i took the photo -__-










Happy weekend guys.. Enjoy!


----------

